# Highlighting red hair?



## kathyp (Aug 17, 2009)

I just colored my hair a level 5 reddish brown:







(Sorry for the bad cell phone pic. The color's a bit darker, less golden, but this is close to accurate.)

I don't _hate_ it, but I wish it were more multi-dimensional. (I'm usually a Feria girl, but switched over to Excellence.) I've had highlighted hair before but my base was different: more of a neutral, not red, brown. And I've had red hair, but never with highlights. I want to add a few foils to break it up, but I don't want chunky golden highlights. (The only kind I know.) What can I do to make it a more believable auburn while still adding some pizazz?


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 17, 2009)

when I touch up my highlights, I free hand paint on bleach, thin here, thicker there, leve it on longer over there, it always comes out very nice with great variations - I dye my hair a dark brown red


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 17, 2009)

Just to clarify, what do you consider pizazz? Do you want it more red or do you want to add golds?

I definitely would stay away from too chunky of highlights if you want a more natural look... I've had red hair and I had highlights and they were chunky and it didn't work too well for me.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Just to clarify, what do you consider pizazz? Do you want it more red or do you want to add golds?

I definitely would stay away from too chunky of highlights if you want a more natural look... I've had red hair and I had highlights and they were chunky and it didn't work too well for me._

 
I'd like it to be a bit more red without having to recolor my entire head.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_I'd like it to be a bit more red without having to recolor my entire head._

 
Or more accurately, I'd like a few brighter pieces around my face, but still in the red to auburn family.


----------

